# Craftsman 171.17508 in small table-height adjustment knob broken?



## Michael Black (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks in advance for any help on this. I am a woodworking newbie, so i apologize if the questions/issues in my thread are rudimentary.

I have a small craftsman router and table that I bought roughly 2 years ago. I think it's 1.5HP, and it only takes 1/4" collets.

At any rate, I have found myself unable to adjust the height by using the microfine adjustment. It just spins when I turn it, and the bit does not go up/down. I have been resorting to unclamping the whole router and changing the height that way, but the router tends to slip down mid-cut when I do this (frustrating, and probably dangerous). I wrapped some masking tape around the router under the clamp to increase clamping pressure, and continued with my project today, but I'm hoping to fiddle with this thing some more tomorrow and figure out what is wrong. Does anyone have any insight or suggestions?

Best,

Michael


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Michael,

Welcome to routerforums!

I am not a Craftsman router guru but they are very popular here. Someone should come along soon to provide you some information. Usually more than one, given a bit of time. 

Jim


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Michael, Welcome. I have no idea on how the newer ones (1/4 in.) are made now, but it sounds as tho that the adjustment may be loose, or, if like the older ones, the adjustment to take up play, may need tightening. It may help to have the model of router. OOps, I see that you have the model. That will help anyone with knowledge on the router to help.


----------



## Michael Black (Feb 8, 2009)

So...I took the plastic knob off the top of one of the handles, then reattached it to make it tighter (screw had been loose). The height adjustment still wont move when i try to turn it. A tighter knob just makes it almost impossible to move the microadjuster at all. 

Sigh...at least the masking tape that I wrapped around the router seems to provide enough pressure, when clamped, to keep the thing from sliding down out of the table during every cut. I just cant do height adjustments without unclamping the whole router, then manhandling it up or down before reclamping.

Has anyone else had their router's fine adjustment knob go out? Any fixes?

Regards,

Michael


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Is this your router? The model number isn't the same but it's close. 
If so, the knob is a locking knob and the ring is your fine adjustment. If the locking knob is tight, the ring just spins up and down the thread on the motor housing. If the locking knob is loose, the motor housing will follow it up and down.
Now, to use this thing upside down, as on a router table: You set the bit height, tighten the lock knob and run the job. To raise the bit, you turn the adjustment ring the appropriate amount (there are calibrations on the ring) support the router, loosen the knob and lift the router straight up against the ring and tighten the knob. To lower the bit, you can just loosen the lock knob and turn the ring, the weight of the router will hold it against the adjustment ring.
In any case the locking knob must be tight when running the machine. If the router slips while the knob is tight, either the channel the knob bottoms out in is wore out or, some have an "alignment key" that the knob tightens against to lock down, that may be missing.
I may be backwards about setting bit height under a table on this one. Never did use the router on a table and it's been 7 or 8 years since I used it at all, and not much then. Been using it for a doorstop, not even to good at that job.
Good Luck


----------



## Michael Black (Feb 8, 2009)

Jschaben-thanks for the reply. My router is different, though. The adjustment knob I'm talking about sticks out of the top of the left handle of the router. I'll see if I can get a pic posted later today or tomorrow.

regards,

Michael


----------

